# project



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

just wanted to show some pics of me starting my project finaly getting ready for my turbo


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Let's see a picture of those turbos!!  :cheers




1 or 2 turbos??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good luck and have fun. Keep us posted, and the pictures coming. What else your doing besides the turbo(s)? Should have went with a supercharger


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

740tank said:


> just wanted to show some pics of me starting my project finaly getting ready for my turbo


Good luck man. I'll be watching this thread for progress. Hopefully you'll continue getting some nice weather since you're doing this outside.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Let's see a picture of those turbos!!  :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just one its a pt 74 Ill put some pic on here of what im going to install. in school tonight


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Good luck man. I'll be watching this thread for progress. Hopefully you'll continue getting some nice weather since you're doing this outside.


lol last time I took the engine out it was snowing on me im a tropper dont care about the weather just want it at the track :cheers


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Let's see a picture of those turbos!!  :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this makes up for 2 :agree


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is that going to mount?? Will you need to run a "Y" pipe from the headers to the turbo? Or what?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

im going to mount it below the pass. side headers with a 3" y pipe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this all a custom install? Or are you using a kit?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

100% custom took about 6 months to find everything but it will be well worth it. got some 75 lbs injectors and a HKS intercooler. just dry fitting stuff right know :willy:


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

just got in spring break so I got some time to work lol school sucks:shutme
finaly got my guages hooked up ran a power line to the fuse box over to the wires for the guage and it worked perfect thank svede for the info havent got them tucked in yet cause I have to run a boost line for my meth kit 



:willy::willy::willy::willy::willy::willy::shutme


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would have solderd and headshrinked those wires


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I would have solderd and headshrinked those wires


well the ones under the car im going to. do you think these will come apart :confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

740tank said:


> well the ones under the car im going to. do you think these will come apart :confused


You should be fine as long as you double crimp. When I use butt connectors/solderless connectors I double crimp them. I love wiring its my favorite.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought i was doing good by using those I got talked out of using wire nuts buy a buddy lol


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Double layer shrink wrap for the win! arty:


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

welp got my guages all hooked up. I also got my auto gear shfter in looks stock except I have two traction control buttons:lol: just waiting on my transmission to put in and then sending it to Lee Howie to finish the rest should be done in a month 





arty:


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

welp getting my tranny and flex plate tonight and the torque converter tomorrow probably install on sat. then shippin it out:confused well after I get my rims :rofl:




arty:


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

just put the 2speed power glid in with trans break and a 700$ torque converter he said it was one of the best hope it does the trick. supposed to get my rims tomorrow and then ship it out hopefully I will be at the track in about a month. does any one know how I can get my speedo to work with the new trans :confused


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

740tank said:


> welp got my guages all hooked up. I also got my auto gear shfter in looks stock except *I have two traction control buttons*:lol: just waiting on my transmission to put in and then sending it to Lee Howie to finish the rest should be done in a month


Am i missing something?? how do you have 2 traction control buttons?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Am i missing something?? how do you have 2 traction control buttons?


lol I had a six speed and the t/c button is at the front of the arm rest. when i changed it to an auto the t/c button is right next to the gear shifter ill probably use it for the trans break if I can


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

740tank said:


> lol I had a six speed and the t/c button is at the front of the arm rest. when i changed it to an auto the t/c button is right next to the gear shifter* ill probably use it for the trans break if I can*


Too bad the T/C button is a momentary switch. Don't the transbrake require a on/off switch? Unless your planning on holding it down while you burn out. Not a bad idea.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

maybe ill be able to wire it so it will turn it on and off that would be sweet trying to make it all look stock its looking good so far


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

welp starting to get frustrated Ive had my car ready to go in the shop for the last 2 months and still waiting this sucks shutme


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well fellas finally got the car in the shop it should be done in a couple weeks started to take a couple of pic. Ill take some more friday and post them. then im going to the beach for a couple weeks, and when i get back ill pick it up on the way home arty:


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

*more pics*

well after 5 months and alot of cash, the car is almost done just have to run some oil lines to the turbo, and get some more pipes in the intercooler man im getting excited


----------

